# Tanichthys micagemma



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm trying to find out if anyone has any experience with sparkle eye whiteclouds. I've heard they can be kept in warmer water then regular whiteclouds. I'm also wondering if they have the same behavior as regular whiteclouds.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Mine are kept in tropical temperatures in a 30g planted aquarium. I've never kept regualr white clouds, but I would imagine they act similarly. Mine flare at eachother and zoom in and out of my plants. 

GL.


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

They must look really nice displaying at each other. How many do you have and how well do they school for you?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

We have them with danios and they dont school as well as they do. (They are danio chopre). There are, I think at least 6 fish. We planned on breeding them, but we havent the space yet. We have yet to find more to make the school a little bigger. 

When they display, it is pretty awesome. Amazing color and finnage! I love the red noses, LOL.


----------

